# Best War Movie



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Platoon
Saving Private Ryan
Sgt York


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Black Hawk Down
Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I can't pick just one...

And in no particular order:

The Deer Hunter
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Saving Private Ryan
Apocalypse Now
The Thin Red Line
BlackhHawk Down
Das Boot
Three Kings
The Marine

And although it's not a movie but a miniseries, I thought Band of Brothers was phenomenal.


I'm sure I'm missing a LOT more, but it's early and these are what come to mind.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Gettysburg or Gods and Generals.
Not sure if series count but Band of brothers was great too.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

While its more of a mini series, Band of Brothers
Full Metal Jacket
Blackhawk Down
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Deer Hunter oh man that was a long one 

agree with topcop here


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Patton
Stalingrad
Saving Private Ryan
Battleground
The Longest Day
Anything with John Wayne, no matter how bad it might actually be!

My list could go on for quite some time.
GOOD THREAD!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Enemy at The Gates
The Dirty Dozen
The Big Red One
Schindlers List
Braveheart (war movie ? )


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

" the Great Raid "
"Blackhawk Down"
"The DI" with Jack Web
"The Dirty Dozen"
"Saving Private Ryan"
"the Green Berets"...sorry Sine I cant believe I missed that one


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Gray Lady Down
Big Red One
The Green Berets
U571
Memphis Belle
Black Hawk Down
Tora! Tora! Tora!

and my all time favorite
Stripes


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

We Were Soldiers


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

All above are very good, here are some more:
Sands of Iwo Jima "Saddle UP!!!"
The Great Escape
Stalag 13
Patton


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

type-o on my part Stalag 17 not 13. Stalag 13 was on Hogan's Heros.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Deer Hunter 
Platoon
The Great Escape


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

You guys are forgetting the classics.

A Bridge Too Far
Sands of Iwo Jima
Das Boot
Dirty Dozen
Audy Murphy
The Great Escape
Patton
In Harms Way
Battle for Midway
Full Metal Jacket
Platoon
Green Berets 
We were Soldiers
Black Hawk Down
Saving Private Ryan
Thin Red Line

Thats all I could think off the top of my head..lol


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Braveheart IS a war movie. I think everyone (well ME and from what I've read, I ain't alone) was thinking WW2. If you want to expand, I concur, Braveheart is fantastic. Best part is when the Irish are attacking and then stop and they embrace the Scots.

I have both blood in me and felt VERY proud at that scene!

How about Dawn Patrol?

Gettysburg
The Patriot (Mel Gibson, NOT S. Segal)
The Blue Max

What was the name of the movie with Kirk Douglas where he's a French Officer in WW 1 and defends his men in a sham cowardice trial. Oh those damn Frogs!

Breaker Morant...Ok, not really a WAR movie, but a war related movie that is just great.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

*In no particular order...*
Platoon
Saving Private Ryan
Flags of Our Fathers ( haven't seen the Japenese viewpoint, but I hear Clint Eastwood did great with that movie also)
Deer Hunter
Full Metal Jacket
Midway
Tora Tora Tora
Black Hawk Down

*Now for the worst one ever*....
In the Army Now (with Pauly Shore)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Platoon
Full metal jacket
The longest day


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Audie Murphy was an actor not a movie....that was To Hell and Back. 

Also on the classics list: Guns of Navarone; Battleground; 30 Seconds Over Tokyo


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't see Windtalkers on the list. Great movie.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Ernest Goes to War


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Forest Gump


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USMCTrooper said:


> Audie Murphy was an actor not a movie....that was To Hell and Back.
> 
> Also on the classics list: Guns of Navarone; Battleground; 30 Seconds Over Tokyo


Nice to see someone else remembers Battleground. "IT'S SHININ'! IT'S SHININ'!"

I hate to critize a true war hero, but Audie Murphy wasn't much of an actor. His best part was himself and that was a terrific movie.

I don't think I've seen "Battle of the Bulge." Honestly, I hate that movie. What a magnificent historic event and they FICTIONALIZED IT!?!?!?!?

How about ZULU?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket
Platoon
Saving Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No particular order:

The Lighthorsemen
Twelve O'clock High
Memphis Belle
Sergeant York
Gettysburg
The Longest Day
Tora, Tora, Tora
MacArthur
The Battle of the Bulge
All Quiet on the Western Front
The Blue Max
The Last Command
Beau Geste
Wings


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Platoon
The Longest Day
Midway
Flying Tigers
Kelly's Heros


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Glory


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

windtalkers sucked ass. 

FMJ
BHD
siege of firebase gloria
Platoon
Big red one


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Platoon is a classic.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> Audie Murphy was an actor not a movie....that was To Hell and Back.
> 
> Also on the classics list: Guns of Navarone; Battleground; 30 Seconds Over Tokyo


Thanks, I was drawing a blank on the title. Oh, and I think it was already posted but hat was Audie playing himself in that movie. He was a war hero and not a really good actor.

Guns of Navarone was def good.

Pork Chop Hill (another good Gregory Peck)
Hamburger Hill
Apocalypse Now


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Saving Private Ryan
We Were Soldiers
Back to Bataan
In Harm's Way
Midway
Pork Chop Hill
U-571
Sands of Iwo Jima
The Longest Day
Green Berets
Band of Brothers
The Great Escape
Tora Tora Tora
Runs Silent Run Deep
30 Seconds Over Tokyo
Destination Tokyo


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kellys Heros. woof , woof


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Kellys Heros. woof , woof


What's with the Negative Waves, Man?

How about "Cross of Iron"? great Sam Peckinpah film with a fantastic cast:

James Coburn
James Mason
Maximillian Schell
David Warner
Fred Stillkrauth
and of course
Senta Berger


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So many films I don't even know where to start. I mostly like WWII and Vietnam Films

WWI:
All Quiet on the Westen Front

WWII:
Guns of Navarone
Force 10 from Navarone
The Dirty Dozen
Von Ryan's Express
Casablanca
The Longest Day
Bridge over River Kwai
The Great Escape
Battle of the Bulge
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers (mini series)
Patton
Tora Tora Tora
Midway
A Bridge Too Far
Schindler's List
U-571
and more


Vietnam:
Dear Hunter
Full Metal Jacket
Platoon
Born on the Forth of July
Rambo (movies)
Good Morning Vietnam
Apocalypse Now
Hamburger Hill
and others


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Heres a trivia question for some diehard classic film buffs. Name the movie (B&W) that chronicles the Indian rebellion of 1857.

HINT: In one scene the Indian loyalists refuse to use their rifles because the catridges are rumored to use pig gut, but instead attack with swords.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

The Great Escape
The Dirty Dozen
Kelly's Heroes
Casualties of War
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
The Deer Hunter
And ofcourse Missing in Action 1 & 2 although its not a true "by the book" war movie


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USMCTrooper said:


> Heres a trivia question for some diehard classic film buffs. Name the movie (B&W) that chronicles the Indian rebellion of 1857.
> 
> HINT: In one scene the Indian loyalists refuse to use their rifles because the catridges are rumored to use pig gut, but instead attack with swords.


This is just a wild guess but it's the only one that comes to mind: "Drums Along The Mowhawk"? Gary Cooper stars.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> This is just a wild guess but it's the only one that comes to mind: "Drums Along The Mowhawk"? Gary Cooper stars.


I think USMC is talking about "Gandhi" type Indians Kilv, not the "we smokem peace pipe" type.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Saving Ryans Privates


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new Rambo movie. OMG, how gruesome. Not a real war movie but along those lines. Never seen so much gore in a movie.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

lpwpd722 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Rambo movie. OMG, how gruesome. Not a real war movie but along those lines. Never seen so much gore in a movie.


I saw it and I agree, a heck of a lot of killing going on there...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Name the movie (B&W) that chronicles the Indian rebellion of 1857.*_

didn't find the movie , but a google search produced this

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

* "* the British had some "blown from cannon"-- an old Mughal punishment adopted many years before in India. A method of execution midway between firing squad and hanging but more demonstrative, sentenced rebels were set before the mouth of cannons and blown to pieces*"*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> I saw it and I agree, a heck of a lot of killing going on there...


Does is surpass "Hot Shots Part Deux" as the bloodiest movie ever?

My bad on the Indian Uprising. Go figure, who'd a thunk THOSE Indians?

Gunga Din? Is it a BollyWood movie with lots of dancing?


----------



## sspo10 (Aug 28, 2005)

Kiber Rifles with Trone Power


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

The latest Rambo was excellent. Sure its gory but what else do you expect? Its Stallone's last hurrah.

"Live for nothing, die for something"

Now only if I could get some of the juice that he was on during that film....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

it might well have been prune juice. I mean, that catch phrase works well with it, don't you think?

"Live for Nothing, Die for Something, like a really good movement!"

Best Tyrone Power movie in my book is "The Long Grey Line" where he's Marty Mahar, which I know has been discussed already.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
Full Metal Jacket (although the second half of the movie was a letdown compared to the first).
BlackHawk Down


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Platoon
FMJ
SPR
BHD
WWS
Paths of Glory
Dirty Dozen
Great Escape
BTF
Apocolypse Now
...and I agree - the new Rambo Movie was good!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Commando..."let off some steam Bennett!"


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

sspo10 said:


> Kiber Rifles with Trone Power


Good guess but no. That movie is about 15 - 20 years to recent....(hint hint)


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I speak only for myself, I GIVE UP!#-o<-- Me when I read the answer.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

WaterPistola said:


> Commando..."let off some steam Bennett!"


I actually laughed out loud thinking not only about that scene, but all of the lines in general from that movie, excellent reference! That is purely awesome. We may have to start a thread of the best ridiculous quotes from movies. Go Matrix!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

that is definitely my new favorite movie. Everytime it is on Encore I have to watch for the cheesy dialogue. "Mellow out man!"


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *WaterPistola*  
_Commando..."let off some steam Bennett!"_

Thought you would enjoy this!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

screamineagle said:


> siege of firebase gloria


"A little religeous communication might not be such a bad idea right about now."

Classic.

I have to add to my list Red Dawn and Taps.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I love that part in Firebase Gloria where they report to the commander and he's butt naked....they come out of his bunker discussing "change of command"


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Apocalypse Now..... The horror!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> Good guess but no. That movie is about 15 - 20 years to recent....(hint hint)


"The Victoria Cross"

The .303 Lee-Enfield cartridges were greased with a combination of rendered pork fat and beef tallow, offensive to both mooselimbs (amongst just about everything else in the world) and Hindus (bovine norishment units were sacred). Marx (Karl, not Groucho), and other pundits/historians/slavers, argued that the cartridge issue was "the last straw" in a series of affronts to the natives...

thus the rebellion...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Act of Valor deserves to be in here.


----------

